# Fat belly, bloated or anterior pelvic tilt?



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

About 2 years ago, I stopped eating crap and started eating healthier and lost 3 stones. But I seem to still have a bit of a belly. I'm male, 40 years old and weigh about 13 stone and 12 pounds. I am 6' 2" tall. From the attached pictures, does it look like my belly is anterior pelvic tilt, bloating or just more fat that I need to lose? I'd be very grateful for any feedback and advice.

View attachment IMG_1865.JPG


View attachment IMG_1866.JPG


View attachment IMG_1867.JPG


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I estimate your BF at 17%

Like many you carry all your fat around your mid section, not much at all on the legs.


----------



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> I estimate your BF at 17%
> 
> Like many you carry all your fat around your mid section, not much at all on the legs.


 Thanks, Sparkey. Any advice on how to shred the fat round my belly?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mostly fat with a bit of APT I think.

You're not 'fat' though in a general sense and well done on losing the 3 stone :thumb .


----------



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Mostly fat with a bit of APT I think.
> 
> You're not 'fat' though in a general sense and well done on losing the 3 stone :thumb .


 Thanks, Ultrasonic. I might try swimming 2 or 3 times a week to help burn the fat.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

silas_ramsbottom said:


> Thanks, Ultrasonic. I might try swimming 2 or 3 times a week to help burn the fat.


 That will be good for general health.

You probably realise this but bear in mind that fat loss is simply a question of eating fewer calories than you use - so whatever combination of eating less and moving more that you fancy is fine for this goal.

Do you do any weight training?


----------



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> That will be good for general health.
> 
> You probably realise this but bear in mind that fat loss is simply a question of eating fewer calories than you use - so whatever combination of eating less and moving more that you fancy is fine for this goal.
> 
> Do you do any weight training?


 I want to do weight training but my right knee is a bit misaligned. This was giving me pain just from walking around when it would often lock up. I've just been discharged from physio, but the physio said my next goal should be aerobics, spin class, cycling, running.

But I want to lose the belly and build my quads. I wasn't allowed to squat during physio but I can squat all the way down doing 20 reps without pain. Body weight only, no weights. Lunges are still a bit problematic but my knee can just about cope with reverse lunges.

So, want to start weight training, but really need to watch the knee and don't know where to start, how many kilos to lift, how many reps etc.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

silas_ramsbottom said:


> I want to do weight training but my right knee is a bit misaligned. This was giving me pain just from walking around when it would often lock up. I've just been discharged from physio, but the physio said my next goal should be aerobics, spin class, cycling, running.


 I'm surprised if running was suggested? Cycling and swimming have the advantage of being non-impact which is generally viewed as better for knees, even when not recovering from an injury.



> But I want to lose the belly and build my quads. I wasn't allowed to squat during physio but I can squat all the way down doing 20 reps without pain. Body weight only, no weights. Lunges are still a bit problematic but my knee can just about cope with reverse lunges.
> 
> So, want to start weight training, but really need to watch the knee and don't know where to start, how many kilos to lift, how many reps etc.


 You obviously need to be very mindful of your injury recovery. The two quick thoughts I have is that machine exercises may well be safer for you than free-weights, and can still build muscle just fine, and that higher rep sets (20-30 reps) taken at least close to failure have been shown to produce muscle growth. So don't assume you need to do e.g. heavy barbell squats if you want to achieve any size gains.

In terms of the APT you may find this interesting:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

silas_ramsbottom said:


> So, want to start weight training, but really need to watch the knee and don't know where to start, how many kilos to lift, how many reps etc.


 You start light and build up. With your knee issue I would go high reps like 20 reps. I would go by feel. If your knee feels good build the weight up and maybe go lower reps like 15 and see how it feels. If your knee is playing up maybe go higher reps like 20-30 with less weight. I would suggest using the leg press as it's more controlled. Have you discussed weight training with the physio?

Don't know why running was recommended, I always thought this was bad for the knees.


----------



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

Agreed regarding the running.

I think I'll try the machines a few times a week and swimming once or twice a week. I'll post back when I see gains.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

silas_ramsbottom said:


> Thanks, Sparkey. Any advice on how to shred the fat round my belly?





silas_ramsbottom said:


> Thanks, Ultrasonic. I might try swimming 2 or 3 times a week to help burn the fat.


 You can't spot reduce fat bud, it just comes off everywhere.

Imagine you were trying to dry up a puddle with a hair dryer, it would dry from the outer edges inwards and eventually the last bit would have been right in the middle!

That's how fatloss works, the last bit is usually the first bit you want to get rid of.

Secondly swimming is not a great excersise for fat loss, your better sticking to other cardio activities.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sparkey said:


> Secondly swimming is not a great excersise for fat loss, your better sticking to other cardio activities.


 What makes you say that? As a whole body non-impact form of exercise I'm inclined to think it's pretty perfect to be honest. For people who like swimming anyway!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> What makes you say that? As a whole body non-impact form of exercise I'm inclined to think it's pretty perfect to be honest. For people who like swimming anyway!


 Its ok at burning a few extra calories but the core/heartbeat never get up enough to sustain fat burning .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sparkey said:


> Its ok at burning a few extra calories but the core/heartbeat never get up enough to sustain fat burning .


 If you're referring to a 'fat burning zone' I'm afraid I don't buy into that having any significance.

Calories used will obviously depend on duration and intensity.

Personally I overwhelmingly rely on eating less for fat loss rather than cardio, but if the OP likes swimming I can only see positives from doing this personally.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you're referring to a 'fat burning zone' I'm afraid I don't buy into that having any significance.
> 
> Calories used will obviously depend on duration and intensity.
> 
> Personally I overwhelmingly rely on eating less for fat loss rather than cardio, but if the OP likes swimming I can only see positives from doing this personally.


 Me too, just saying there are better activities for fat loss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sparkey said:


> Me too, just saying there are better activities for fat loss.


 Do you just mean that the calories used per minute of activity may be higher with some other forms of cardio? I can see that might be true - it could easily be 20 years since I last went swimming so I'm not really in a position to comment!

There's always a balance between intensity and duration though, and many would be able to burn more total calories with a lower intensity form as they can simply do it for longer. The single biggest factor for me in what makes the 'best' form of cardio for an individual though is what they can actually make themselves do, so if the OP likes the idea of swimming then this could well be the best option for him. Plus of course it's very nature is probably better than any other option from the point of view of the knee injury.

My main point is that if the OP wants to do some swimming that it's not obvious to me that this is somehow sub-optimal for him.


----------



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

I tried out the machines in a local gym today. Knee was fine with leg curls and presses, but on the leg extension machine, anything above 5kg was sore on the knee.

I had been doing reverse lunges which my knee reacted badly too, so gave it a rest for a few days before trying he machines. Hopefully it's just the lunges that have upset the knee a bit.

Im digressing from my original post about the belly, but would be very grateful for any more advice for the knee. Definitely stopping lunges though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Forget about leg extensions then. Most people here wouldn't do them anyway. Just use the leg press.


----------



## silas_ramsbottom (Jul 29, 2017)

Thought I would post an update. I've lost another 15 pounds since the original post. Been going to the gym 4 days a week to do weights. Two upper body days and two lower body days with loads of compound exercises. Knees have been fine. Also been focussing on my diet and protein consumption. Still a lot of room for improvement but hopefully the updated pictures show that I'm moving in the right direction. Have lost two inches round my waist. Many thanks to everyone for their advice.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

silas_ramsbottom said:


> Thought I would post an update. I've lost another 15 pounds since the original post. Been going to the gym 4 days a week to do weights. Two upper body days and two lower body days with loads of compound exercises. Knees have been fine. Also been focussing on my diet and protein consumption. Still a lot of room for improvement but hopefully the updated pictures show that I'm moving in the right direction. Have lost two inches round my waist. Many thanks to everyone for their advice.
> 
> View attachment 154443
> 
> ...


 Great effort mate, well done

@Sparkey @Ultrasonic @monkeybiker

thought I'd tag you chaps in


----------

